# I've looked and looked and I have no idea what this is



## BinaryWhisper (May 5, 2006)

sorry for the quality. The main fish I posted about is the first one but there are a couple of others that I'd like opinions on.

So here it is. Its got me stumped. Pretty little thing.

















and these guys as well. I had them identified and lost the paper... :roll: 

































some of the others that I have that have been loosely identified. Opinions would be welcome


----------



## etcbrown (Nov 10, 2007)

#1 Psuedotropheus acei (Ngara)
#2 Exochochromis anagenys
#3 Most likely Metriaclima greshakei
#4 Cynotilapia afra, location hard to tell as many look very similar
#5 Metriclima zebra "long pelvic"
#6 Psuedotropheus saulosi
#7 Psuedotropheus flavus
#8 Metriaclima lombardoi (may not be pure, barring is off)


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

think #5 and #6 are both Saulosi males, just one less color

#2 is confusing


----------



## BinaryWhisper (May 5, 2006)

As always thanks guys


----------



## etcbrown (Nov 10, 2007)

noki said:


> think #5 and #6 are both Saulosi males, just one less color
> 
> #2 is confusing


Could be if the color is way off in the photo. I suppose I was placing alot of stock in the colors of the picture. If the picture has good color I stand by my first assesment, if not then......get a better photo! :lol:


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

I don't believe #2 is an Exochromis. Looks a "bit" like a lithobates.


----------



## etcbrown (Nov 10, 2007)

Fogelhund said:


> I don't believe #2 is an Exochromis. Looks a "bit" like a lithobates.


 Upon further review I think you are right Fogelhund. Not quite slender enough for an Exochochromis and it has a hint of a yellow blaze, but still looks "a bit" off for an O. lithobates.


----------



## etcbrown (Nov 10, 2007)

etcbrown said:


> noki said:
> 
> 
> > think #5 and #6 are both Saulosi males, just one less color
> ...


OK, I looked again and the fish is not a Psuedotropheus sp zebra long pelvic.......the submarginal band in the dorsal eliminates that. Noki could very well be right it may be a saulosi transitioning to male coloration.


----------



## BinaryWhisper (May 5, 2006)

Fogelhund said:


> I don't believe #2 is an Exochromis. Looks a "bit" like a lithobates.


after looking at lots of pictures I have to agree that it is likely lithobates. I have never kept them and was completely unfamiliar with them. I look forward to watching them grow and I guess a little time will tell us for certain. I hope we are correct as I have quite a few of them and will setup a 90 gal species tank for them.


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

I do not think 2 is lithobates, looks a bit like one also looks a bit like Exochochromis anagenys but not sure it is one.
But really not sure what they are.
Interesting man made fish to the left on one photo (not seen that type myself maybe a man made OB type) maybe that is what all these guys are? Hence not many have seen em before and we are struggling to ID.

All the best James


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

I do not think 2 is lithobates, looks a bit like one also looks a bit like Exochochromis anagenys but not sure it is one.
But really not sure what they are.
Interesting man made fish to the left on one photo (not seen that type myself maybe a man made OB type) maybe that is what all these guys are? Hence not many have seen em before and we are struggling to ID.
If you do re find the name BinaryWhisper then let us know rather an interesting fish I think.

All the best James


----------



## BinaryWhisper (May 5, 2006)

24Tropheus said:


> Interesting man made fish to the left on one photo (not seen that type myself maybe a man made OB type)


Surprising how clear that OB shows considering it is in a separate tank. I am babysitting 8 of them for a friend till he gets back and they are definitely hybrids. I've been seeing a lot of them around lately.


----------



## BinaryWhisper (May 5, 2006)

24Tropheus said:


> I do not think 2 is lithobates, looks a bit like one also looks a bit like Exochochromis anagenys but not sure it is one.


I've spent quite a bit of time looking at Exochochromis anagenys and I'm sure that is not what they are.

Once reading about the color changes in the litho's and how it first starts appearing around the lips and then comparing pictures of transitioning fish to what I have it certainly looks correct. I googled lithos's and found a site with pictures of them in the various stages of the transition and it matches the color variation I'm seeing. The head shape is dead on as well and the anagenys appear to have a different head shape altogether plus they don't have a yellow blaze

They are all coloring up with each passing week and the largest of them is is developing a stronger blaze quite quickly. Many of the smaller ones are showing hints of a yellow blaze as well.

As I mentioned though we will find out as they age.


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

Don't think the Hap is either Exochochromis anagenys or Lithobates Zimbabwe. The head shape is wrong. If those were young O. lithobates, they are awfully big and funny shaped, even if the color looks similar.


----------



## BinaryWhisper (May 5, 2006)

noki said:


> Don't think the Hap is either Exochochromis anagenys or Lithobates Zimbabwe. The head shape is wrong. If those were young O. lithobates, they are awfully big and funny shaped, even if the color looks similar.


yeah agreed but they were massively over fed by the owner. Everything in his tank(s) was massively over fed. Even fish like the Rapheal cats which are normally fat were MUCH fatter then any I've ever seen. I've had all of them on a very tight minimalist diet for 2 weeks and they are all still pretty darn fat.


----------

